# please help me id this coral



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

don"t know what this is


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like Porite, a type of stony coral. Also referred to as 'Finger Coral'.


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*ty*

thanks alot .. the guy said it was a sponge birdsnest.. i knew he was wrong


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

It's gorgeous!
But, if he said it was a sponge... Is it a soft coral? If not, its not a porite, but some type of leather, I can probably look it up.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

teemee said:


> It's gorgeous!
> But, if he said it was a sponge... Is it a soft coral? If not, its not a porite, but some type of leather, I can probably look it up.


I think teemee means if its *not* soft, it *is* a porite and if it is soft, it's a leather of some type.

Correct me if i'm wrong teemee but if it's soft, it looks similar to a Trough Coral...Finger Leather as it's also know, right?

- Cam


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just by the selling description: Sponge porite, it leads me to the believe that it's a soft coral and cold be a "Devil's Hand"/"Finger Leather" variation of a leather coral as teemee and James mentioned.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

JamesHurst said:


> I think teemee means if its *not* soft, it *is* a porite and if it is soft, it's a leather of some type.
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong teemee but if it's soft, it looks similar to a Trough Coral...Finger Leather as it's also know, right?
> 
> - Cam


yes, what you said


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

wtac said:


> Just by the selling description: Sponge porite, it leads me to the believe that it's a soft coral and cold be a "Devil's Hand"/"Finger Leather" variation of a leather coral as teemee and James mentioned.


I would agree with teemee and wtac as well. Wtac, it totally does look like a devil's hand leather.

How long have you had it OP? Looks nice and big!


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

ive had it now for about a month .. and ty all for the help i was puzzled with it


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, is it soft or is it hard?


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

itis soft my friend


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

mr.omz said:


> itis soft my friend


Thanks dude, keep us updated on its progress!


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

Devil's hand....


----------

